# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Conception filtre RIF

## b.khadija

bonjour,
je veux raliser un filtre RIF  l'aide du VHDL est ce que quelqu'un a une ide cmt faire ????
merci d'avance

----------


## gorgonite

ben tu regardes comment il se fait en electronique numerique... et tu traduis en vhdl  ::P:

----------

